# Guy from reptile show



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 4, 2008)

lol ok most people might think this is funni but i am looking for this guy i saw at the frog and reptile show on sun. he was talking to neville after the show he gave. would be interested in talking to him. he was wearing a dark grey singlet and a hat that looks like it has croc teeth in it at the front . please if u know who i am talking about pm me


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

lol guess no one knows 
he has long-ish brown hair under his hat and really nice eyes
lol i am not a stalker i just would like to know him and i was too shy lol
he was talking about going to the NT.....


----------



## Aslan (May 5, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

lol i know weird hey but i had to try sorry ifi wasted anyone time but i bet it made u laugh


----------



## TWENTY B (May 5, 2008)

i know the guy you are reffering to, no idea who he is though.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

lol thx hopefully someone can tell me who he is ? he was very interesting thx for reading my stupid post guys


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 5, 2008)

Sounds like someone's smitten  I hope you find your knight in shining armour fair maiden ...


----------



## Aslan (May 5, 2008)

*Spikie* - Search the site gallery - but good luck convincing him you're not a stalker...


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

i am so not a stalker if i was i would know more about him lol
if i find out who he is and he says get lost then at least i know right


----------



## dpeica (May 5, 2008)

'ihaveherps' on this site.


----------



## Auzlizardking (May 5, 2008)

Was this the guy?
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/expo-pictures-82056/page-2


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

well there is alot of guys on there so i dont know which one exactly


----------



## grimbeny (May 5, 2008)

is he any of the guys on there spikie?


----------



## Auzlizardking (May 5, 2008)

Quote: a hat that looks like it has croc teeth in it at the front - there was a guy with a hat like that in the photos sorry thought it might have been him.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

nah cant see him in any of those photos doesnt matter thx for trying


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

i dont think i will find him oh well worth a try he was only at the show for like 1 hour on sunday around midday lol funni hey lol i was not stalking him he just stood out from the crowd he was only young but.......nevermind


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 5, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> i dont think i will find him oh well worth a try he was only at the show for like 1 hour on sunday around midday lol funni hey lol i was not stalking him he just stood out from the crowd he was only young but.......nevermind



Was it the guy on the right of the picture?


----------



## Australis (May 5, 2008)

It was me.



















Oh, actually i didnt go


----------



## Tatelina (May 5, 2008)

Why didn't you just say hello to him? *rolls eyes*


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

cause he was with other people and i was shy


----------



## ihaveherps (May 5, 2008)

So....... does this mean you dont want to have my babies?


----------



## snake_boy (May 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## vinspa (May 5, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> So....... does this mean you dont want to have my babies?



dont think it was you 
you were to drunk to walk anywhere


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

haha babies huh well i dont think so but hey who knows lol


----------



## amazonian (May 5, 2008)

I can give you his girlfriends email address if it helps?
Or his wife on the sides phone number


----------



## Vixen (May 5, 2008)

There was a cutey at the qld expo too, the dude at the koorana croc display :lol:


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I can give you his girlfriends email address if it helps?
> Or his wife on the sides phone number


 

lol i am not saying i wanna date the guy he just seemed really interesting and different to all the ppl there. i know i will probabley never c him again but hey i thought maybe it was worth a try to ask on here.

at least it is keeping a few ppl amused:|


----------



## footsoulja (May 5, 2008)

i think i know who you are talking about, wearing jeans a grey wife beater and an akubra hat, looked a tad like billy slater, quite young? freddie mercury mustache? just kidding about the mustache but im sure i saw him because i had to do a double take cause i thought it was billy slater for a second


----------



## footsoulja (May 5, 2008)

sorry didnt mean i knew him i just saw him lol


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

yer thats him but still no idea who he is interesting looking guy though


----------



## Kersten (May 5, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> There was a cutey at the qld expo too, the dude at the koorana croc display :lol:



Ahhhhh Vixen....you mean Adam Lever?? Eyebrow ring, goatee etc.... He's the son of the guy who owns the croc farm. Good choice, he's not my type - but if you HAVE to pick someone go for the guy whose dad owns the crocs


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

lol well thats one prince found


----------



## Kersten (May 5, 2008)

Sadly Spikie no, Adam was there with his girlfriend/wife/significant other.


----------



## Vixen (May 5, 2008)

Kersten said:


> Ahhhhh Vixen....you mean Adam Lever?? Eyebrow ring, goatee etc.... He's the son of the guy who owns the croc farm. Good choice, he's not my type - but if you HAVE to pick someone go for the guy whose dad owns the crocs


 
Lol thats the one. Not my type usually either but he caught my eye :lol:


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 5, 2008)

I saw that guy come in the entrance.......definately stood out! sorry dont know who he is, I was thinking at the time how these shows bring out....well.....'different' people......actually he was really nice, to talk to, I only said hi though.....

I will see what I can find out.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

omg it is like he doesnt really exsist lol


----------



## ihaveherps (May 5, 2008)

I do so exist !

And Vinspa... someone could have carried me over to the pit!


----------



## Tatelina (May 5, 2008)

Well have you learnt your lesson now shy girl?


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 5, 2008)

Definately wasn't you, I haveherps......so did you find the panadol?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)

lol yer totally forget about guys completley stick to reptiles
but i am not a quiter so if anyone still has any idea or photo etc please help


----------



## ihaveherps (May 5, 2008)

I dont know what you are talking about Kelly.... I was a picture of health on Sunday.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 5, 2008)

vinspa said:


> dont think it was you
> you were to drunk to walk anywhere


 


ihaveherps said:


> I dont know what you are talking about Kelly.... I was a picture of health on Sunday.


 
:lol:


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Sidonia (May 5, 2008)

Remember the guy at the expo with all the piercings and the tattoos... he had long hair, tall.. grey eyes...?















Nah I wasn't there.. but if you know anyone...


----------



## amazonian (May 5, 2008)

I didn't realise that female Herpers were so "dateless & desperate"
Either that or the male Herpers are just "fussy & not frustrated" lmao


----------



## Sidonia (May 5, 2008)

Hehe, not desperate. Dateless and fussy =P


----------



## FAY (May 5, 2008)

Herpies....I know you like I know my own son....you don't have long-ish brown hair.....


----------



## Boney (May 5, 2008)

the expo was great . i will go again next year, the amount of hot looking girls at the show was fantastic . hot women into reptiles what more could you want? should of asked a few out!


----------



## chilli (May 5, 2008)

*stalking*



Spikie wanna cricket said:


> lol yer totally forget about guys completley stick to reptiles
> but i am not a quiter so if anyone still has any idea or photo etc please help



seems more like a stalker every post. maybe he's reading your posts and is very very scared, have some compassion and stop hunting him down. he cowering in the corner, having sleepless nights, living in fear....there's laws in place to protect victims you know ( i'm sure you are aware of them ) he's worried about rabbit stew. don't expect to see him at next years expo.


----------



## dintony (May 5, 2008)

LOL .......

Bunny boiler!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

yer i am a stalker you guys r all evil just cause i am trying to find someone like whateva


----------



## =bECS= (May 6, 2008)

put a wanted add on petlink


----------



## richardsc (May 6, 2008)

hat with croc teeth,wasnt crocadile dundee was it


----------



## Tatelina (May 6, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> but i am not a quiter so if anyone still has any idea or photo etc please help



And what pray tell would you do with this photo?


----------



## dadaman (May 6, 2008)

I don't know about ur guy Spikie, but there were some hot looking girls there. A few times I started to dribble.


----------



## dezza09 (May 6, 2008)

Hat with Croc teeth?? sounds like a bit of a bogan,

Did he have a flanny also?


----------



## Lozza (May 6, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Hehe, not desperate. Dateless and fussy =P


haha so true 
plus most the guys I meet are scared of my snakes :cry::lol:
lmao dezza09 :lol: - thats the other reason


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> And what pray tell would you do with this photo?


 
easy for someone to identify him rather than guess


----------



## Sidonia (May 6, 2008)

Wait.. You're actually _serious_?!?! I think you need to get out more :lol::lol::lol:

Pfft @ wanting to know someone based on their looks; He probably has a bunch of bodies hidden under his house or something.


----------



## lycanthropica (May 6, 2008)

the only hot things there were reptiles

oh yeah and my boyfriend (in case he reads this)

and not my snake (thanks Herpies for saving me from boiling him!)

but yeah i would be interested to know what you would do once you find this guy Spikie, if someone opened a convo with me by saying " i have been looking for you for weeks" i might be a bit scared, if they were hot i might be flattered tho hahaha hmmmm


----------



## Tsidasa (May 6, 2008)

then it's a match made in heaven as spike wants to hunt him down and boil his bones for pleasure =)


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

well its not that a wanna do anything to him just wondering who he was never seen him round b4


----------



## Sidonia (May 6, 2008)

You must spend a lot of time wondering when you're in public. :lol:


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

no seee thats the thing when u in public u always see people but after abit you just forget about it but i just keep thinking who the hell was this guy anyway i dont expect anyone else but me to understand


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 6, 2008)

I think it's kinda cute....go for it, he'll probably be on this site. 
Ther are some nice looking people owning herps, few and far between..oops should I have written that, I was actually just thinking it...
I know a hot herp chick...Miss Croft just ask her...ummmm him!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (May 6, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> no seee thats the thing when u in public u always see people but after abit you just forget about it but i just keep thinking who the hell was this guy anyway i dont expect anyone else but me to understand


 
I understand. I understand completely. I only wish i could help you find him. If i knew who he was i would tell you.


----------



## Nikki. (May 6, 2008)

I think i've seen the guy , i'm serious though i was volunteering and i'm pretty sure he fits into the description.I saw he had a hat and a blue-ish singlet and his arms sort of stood out as he kinda had muscles .

hope this helps :lol:


----------



## bump73 (May 6, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> .I saw he had a hat and a blue-ish singlet and his arms sort of stood out as he kinda had muscles .


 

Checking him out as well were you Nikki:lol::lol:

Sounds like he was to old for you, and i thought you had a thing for reptileboy anyway:lol:

Ben


----------



## Nikki. (May 6, 2008)

No No! he was always walking past me and he was all out and around the show 
He's all yours Spikeie want a cricket  


And no


----------



## MrSpike (May 6, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> He's all yours Spike



Can we stick to calling "spikie wanna cricket" something like spikie or her real name, not to cause any confusion?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

well my real name is jessi try that


----------



## da_donkey (May 6, 2008)

It was me.


----------



## Magpie (May 6, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Can we stick to calling "spikie wanna cricket" something like spikie or her real name, not to cause any confusion?


 
No.


----------



## Splitmore (May 6, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> Can we stick to calling "spikie wanna cricket" something like spikie or her real name, not to cause any confusion?



I saw you giving a few blokes the eye over the weekend Kane


----------



## Tsidasa (May 6, 2008)

i shall call her spike =)


----------



## mebebrian (May 6, 2008)

If i was this bloke i'd be scared!


----------



## tfor2 (May 6, 2008)

So im lost now, did you find out who he was?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

nope no one knows who he is 
maybe i should put out a reward lol


----------



## Bugsy (May 6, 2008)

it was me! kind of...mayb...although i wudnt walk round wit croc teeth on my head, sounds kinda unhygenic. haha "show us ya teeth!!"


----------



## Splitmore (May 6, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> nope no one knows who he is
> maybe i should put out a reward lol



what kinda 'reward' you offering??


----------



## MrBredli (May 6, 2008)

Spikie, if things don't work out with this mystery man, i could always use another stalker. Stalkers are fun. 8)


----------



## Sidonia (May 6, 2008)

Maybe put out an advertisement in the local paper?? Maybe get an artist to draw what you remember of him... Or even better you could start hanging out at local pet stores to see if he comes in.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

lol unless these pet stores sell taipans he wont be there
(ps heard him say he wants a taipan )


----------



## Bugsy (May 6, 2008)

after a thread this long about a mystery man, if u find him, u betta damn well marry him! haha


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

and MrBredli i would be please to be your stalker but unfortunately i don't like stalking people


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

ha ha marriage not too sure about that but at least this is entertaining to many people


----------



## tfor2 (May 6, 2008)

Bugsy said:


> after a thread this long about a mystery man, if u find him, u betta damn well marry him! haha



I second that.... I hope you do find him....


----------



## Leigh (May 6, 2008)

you're a testament to your sig. Spikie, and i hope you find this man. good luck.


----------



## Australis (May 6, 2008)

So, you know exactly _who_ he was talking to, why not ask nev? :|


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

sure i thought of that but how do i get in touch with neville??


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (May 6, 2008)

Come on everyone! How many times have you been somewhere, seen someone you thought was interesting, but been too shy to say hi, and then regretted it the next day? You're all (well at least some of you, even if it's secretively) are just jealous that Spikie's got the guts to see if she can find the guy she liked the look of!

Good luck finding him Jessi!!


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 6, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> sure i thought of that but how do i get in touch with neville??


 
Heres a start......good luck.

Blue Mountains Reptile AwarenessPrevious Page








Appreciation through Awareness
Rapt in Reptiles! Live reptile shows featuring venomous snakes
Neville Burns has been involved with reptiles since he was 7 years old and very early in
life developed a passion to make people aware of the truth about reptiles, especially venomous snakes. He has presented shows in shopping malls, schools, country field days etc.
and for scout groups.Lions and Rotary clubs across Australia.His talks reflect his experience with reptiles in the bush and under captive conditions.Neville was granted accredited status for content and presentation at N.S.W. schools by the N.S.W. Education department and has also lectured to Police, Army and Fire brigade personnel.He is passionate about conservation and very keen to inform the public of the truth about animals that are largely misunderstood.His shows are presented with humour and interesting anecdotes of his own experiences. Neville has appeared on many T.V. programmes including "Good Morning Australia", The Midday Show with Ray Martin, "Totally Wild" and :Who Dares Wins".He worked at Wonderland Sydney for many years as Senior Reptile Keeper and presenter.He also provided the cast of a large crocodile for the movie :Crocodile Dundee". 



Send your E-Mail booking/enquiry to Blue Mountains Reptile Awareness NOW

Name:






E-Mail:






Phone:










Enquiry:















To get a Free Blue Mountains Wonderland Magazine posted to you, please complete the following fields: Address:






Postcode:


















Address:
Three Sisters World Heritage Plaza, Echo Point Rd, Echo Point,Katoomba - _2 - Above the Clouds_
Phone: 02 4782 7577 or 02 4759 1832


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

thx alot feels good to know i have people on my side 
thx to everyone who is trying to help


so any ideas on how to contact nev?


----------



## ScottyT (May 6, 2008)

What exactly was it about me that was so interesting?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

forgive me for not believing u cause alot of people have tried that


----------



## ScottyT (May 6, 2008)

no worries:|


----------



## Mrs I (May 6, 2008)

But what IF it was him ???


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

scotty ur not srs r u ?


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 6, 2008)

Does he look anything like this........


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

nah he doesnt look like that 




he looks exactly like that lol yer that guy anyone know him??


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 6, 2008)

Sorry in advance to the GUY for posting the pic.....


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

and if he is reading this just pm me and say u dont wanna talk and i will close the whole thing and forget it


----------



## Mrs I (May 6, 2008)

Haha at least you have a picture


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

yer it is easier then trying to use words


----------



## FAY (May 6, 2008)

I am positive that he is the same guy that gillsy had the hots for at macherps...


----------



## itbites (May 6, 2008)

*ADULT MATCH MAKER ...formally known as aps?! :shock: lol good luck hunting your prey spikie *


----------



## ScottyT (May 6, 2008)

Nah I wasn't srs. Sorry for lettin it hang but I needed to have a bath. And sorry for being an *** but I couldn't resist.
At least I see you have a pic now so good luck with your man hunt!!!


----------



## amazonian (May 6, 2008)

I seen this girl there & I would love to talk to her.
She was a 3 foot midget, had no teeth & a flat head. I can't recall any other stand out features as I was instantly attracted to her height (or lack of) & her beautiful gums.

Please message me mystery woman.




Spikie, if you have either of these 3 features PM me as I may be the man you are searching for afterall lol


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

lol well this has currently improved my mood tonight thanks everyone


----------



## dunno103 (May 6, 2008)

Amazonian wasn't she on Big brother?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (May 6, 2008)

I have been patiently watching the thread to see if you get your guy Jessi, good luck hun


----------



## slim6y (May 6, 2008)

Jessi (or MrSpike which ever comes first) - I think it's important to know the old adage....

All the good ones (guys) are either taken or gay....

So you're all out of luck... he's clearly gay!

Which leaves your other name... mrSpike maybe.... No longer confused aye spike....

hmmmmm....


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

:?:?no now i am just more confused:?:?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 6, 2008)

put up a picture of yourself spikie girl so we can match you up


----------



## tfor2 (May 6, 2008)

PiMp said:


> put up a picture of yourself spikie girl so we can match you up



Yeah what he said!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

lol if u really want me to


----------



## scorps (May 6, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I seen this girl there & I would love to talk to her.
> She was a 3 foot midget, had no teeth & a flat head. I can't recall any other stand out features as I was instantly attracted to her height (or lack of) & her beautiful gums.
> 
> Please message me mystery woman.
> ...





little person


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 6, 2008)

lol nah i am 5foot something lol


----------



## da_donkey (May 6, 2008)

You could go out with Mr.spike, but i heard in chat today that he is gay. :lol:


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (May 6, 2008)

amazonian said:


> And females are like parking spots. Either taken or handicapped



or parking with prams :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (May 7, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Spikie, if things don't work out with this mystery man, i could always use another stalker. Stalkers are fun. 8)



Wow! Sounds like you haven't actually had a real one! They're not fun! Reptile girls seem to make particularly severe stalkers! They're 1% flattering 99% disturbing!

Spikie doesn't sound a stalker, just a girl trying to find someone. A stalker would do it silently, without the stalkee knowing about it, not loudly and boldly in public like this. A stalker would have made sure she knew how to track him down before leaving his presence. Spikie sounds like a nervous and probably shy young girl. Having said that, if I was in the shoes of the guy she is after, just to be sure I'd probably be very quiet right now! :lol: (no offense, Spikie, I'm sure you're a great girl  ). Hopefully you'll find him and hopefully he'll be interested, but if not, Ihaveherps sounds keen! 

Good luck!


----------



## MrBredli (May 7, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Wow! Sounds like you haven't actually had a real one! They're not fun! Reptile girls seem to make particularly severe stalkers! They're 1% flattering 99% disturbing!


 
They still count as being real even if i'm paying them for their services, right?


----------



## chilli (May 7, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> and if he is reading this just pm me and say u dont wanna talk and i will close the whole thing and forget it



yeah right. sure you would


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 7, 2008)

chilli said:


> yeah right. sure you would




no srs i am not here to bother people i am just wondering and if he says get lost (as long as i know definatley that it is him) i will . simple


----------



## Herc (May 7, 2008)

Have pm'd you


----------



## Dragontamer (May 7, 2008)

good luck finding ur guy jessi. i do admit there were a few girls that had me dreaming lol.


----------



## Lozza (May 7, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Wow! Sounds like you haven't actually had a real one! They're not fun!


so true Sdaji :shock: I had a freaky stalker when I lived in Sydney, they are so creepy!

I don't think you're a stalker spikey  good luck with your search


----------



## Leigh (May 7, 2008)

Herc said:


> Have pm'd you



is it you? :shock:


----------



## ScottyT (May 8, 2008)

Leigh said:


> is it you? :shock:


 IT MUST BE!!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 8, 2008)

hey bit off topic but hey at least it is bumping the post up lol


----------



## itbites (May 8, 2008)

*LOL so herc wasn't him then? ...Stalkers are horrible! and for girls down right scary. It's amazing what people can find out about someone if they really want to :shock: which then results in changing phone numbers email addy's and eventually addresses!*


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 8, 2008)

but i am not horrible therefore not a stalker


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 8, 2008)

soooo was it him??!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 8, 2008)

well i think your harmless enough,


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 9, 2008)

no it wasnt him
dont worry if i find out who it is i will post straight away


----------



## Oldbeard (May 9, 2008)

I think he was there with his girl friend


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 9, 2008)

I didn't see him come in with one....


----------



## -Peter (May 9, 2008)

was it this guy

http://www.answers.com/topic/crocodiledundeehogan-jpg-1


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 9, 2008)

haha peter no besides we got a pic just need a name ????


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 10, 2008)

just for those that are interested found out who he was thanks for all those that helped


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 10, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> just for those that are interested found out who he was thanks for all those that helped



We all have to get a look at him. Post a pic so we can see what all the fuss was about


----------



## Leigh (May 11, 2008)

i agree, i haven't been following this thread for the last week for nothing. :\


----------



## falconboy (May 11, 2008)

You can't start a thread like this and just end it like that. Its un-APS-ish.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 11, 2008)

ok ok i will but i dont have anymorwe photo except the one already on here


----------



## sweetangel (May 11, 2008)

can you post the pic again

i wanna know who it was.

tell us what comes of it!


----------



## bredli_lover (May 11, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> no it wasnt him
> dont worry if i find out who it is i will post straight away


 

See....now you've gotta tell us who it is! the suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 11, 2008)

this is the only pic and we havent spoken that much but his name is Andrew


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 11, 2008)

In that picture, is it the bloke at the till? Its not a very clear pic, i though that was a chick before having a closer inspection :?


----------



## Nikki. (May 11, 2008)

I swear that is the guy i saw , i think i remember seeing him at the stage area where the Woma Raffle was!


----------



## inthegrass (May 11, 2008)

so is he taken?, is he gay?, tell us all the details, after 10 pages of this i think we are entitled to know.
cheers


----------



## Hetty (May 11, 2008)

Tell me more, tell me more, did you get very far?
Tell me more, tell me more, like, does he have a car?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 11, 2008)

well i don't really know much he goes to uni and likes venomous snakes


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 11, 2008)

Have you set up a meeting yet? If that's your daughter in your avatar and she looks like you, you'll knock him off his feet 

Good luck...


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 11, 2008)

not my daugther my niece


----------



## =bECS= (May 11, 2008)

looks like herpies and spike miss out then


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (May 25, 2008)

So Spikie, do you have an update for us??


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Jun 1, 2008)

no update really he is a cool guy but nothing much happening as yet


----------

